# AMD 64, ATI 5750, screen blank on startx, pc-bsd install



## codesweat (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello,

I am a long time freebsd user. Many many times I have had to make changes to the xorg.conf file to get into what ever X environment I am trying to get to. I have six servers running freebsd, and love the OS. Now, that said, I am trying to duel boot my windows machine, and sometimes I use pc-bsd as a faster way to install things I need instead of installing ports from scratch. I tried to install pc-bsd on a separate hard drive today. Once pc-bsd leaves the initial splash screen and tries to go into its gui install both my screens go blank, and then to sleep. ctrl_alt_f* didn't work to wake up either of my screens. I decided it may be a problem with the new release of pc-bsd, and downloaded the 8.1 release of freebsd. I immediately "portsnap'd" the ports tree and installed gnome, and xorg from source. GDM did the same thing (switched off both screens, they went to sleep) ctrl_alt_f* wouldn't work, but pressing, and releasing the power button to send the proper shutdown did. Startx has same issue. Tried every driver in xorg for ati. Driver ident is right monitor rates are right. I did not try any generic drivers cause I want this to work well, and not settle. Ok now that you have read my book   I spent all afternoon reading through several forums about this issue. Some are my issue exactly, and some are close. Never once have I found a solution.

I have an ATI 5750, and as far as I can tell this is where the problem is. I am trying to duel boot my AMD 64 machine so I can have it as a devel environment before transferring to my server. Granted I could go without the GUI (won't use it much anyway) but this is driving me insane. There has to be a fix/workaround out there somewhere. I refuse to believe there isn't.

If you are a regular on this forum (I don't post here much) then you have seen several posts about this "freezing screen" issue. A couple ideas. For some reason the bios on this computer will not let me turn off the onboard video. It is also an ati. It doesn't show up in the xorg.conf file, and I haven't seen it referenced anywhere else I have looked but was wondering if it might be causing a problem. I do have a cursor I can move around at boot. I am no genius at this, everything I have learned has came from reading or trial and error. I don't know freebsd like some of you,(Dutch), but have been dedicated to freebsd for years now. I would really like to get this working. If you need log files I will post them (there are several almost exactly like mine all over the forum.) I'm just at the end of my rope with this. Help!!!!!


----------



## adamk (Nov 24, 2010)

Setup ssh and then remotely log in so that you can grab the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file and attach it  to a post here.

Adam


----------



## codesweat (Nov 24, 2010)

*Update*

UPDATE

I used the vesa drivers, and managed to get the basic x windows manager to load. I then uncommented gnome_enable="YES" and did a restart for good measure. Gnome loaded with just a background, and a little computer that sits there with what I suspect is a progress bar. The date and time shows and updates. There is also an accessibility button on the bottom right I can access, plus a shutdown, and restart button. Nothing else happens. I let it sit for an hour, and nothing changes. I don't know if it is related to my original problem but I doubt it. Did I miss something?

I don't want to use the vesa driver. I would like to use the ati drivers or something that takes advantage of my graphics card. Anyway, thank you guys for all your help.

Brian


----------



## codesweat (Nov 24, 2010)

*Log File*

Hello,

Here is my Xorg.0.log file.


----------



## adamk (Nov 24, 2010)

First, I think you have two separate issues.  For your gnome login problem, make sure you have /proc mounted.

Second, that's clearly not the full /var/log/Xorg.0.log file. 

Third, the HD5xxx GPUs are just *barely* supported by xf86-video-ati, and perhaps not even supported at all by the driver in the ports tree.  I'll only know that definitively by seeing the full /var/log/Xorg.0.log file from when you try to use 'radeon'.  

Finally, on FreeBSD you will only get basic 2D modesetting on that GPU, without any 2D or 3D acceleration.


----------



## codesweat (Nov 24, 2010)

*My bad.*

Sorry about that. I put it in a zip file so you could look at it all at once instead
of three different files because of the upload limit on .txt files. If you want it in three
different files just let me know.

Thanks again,
Brian


----------



## adamk (Nov 24, 2010)

Well nothing in there jumps out at me as the reason you are only getting a blank screen.  After running 'startx', what's the output if you ssh in from another machine and run 'DISPLAY=:0 xrandr' ?

Adam


----------



## codesweat (Nov 24, 2010)

*Gnome working now*

Hello again,

I had to do that once before (mount proc) just goes to show some things don't stay in the brain. Thank you.
That worked as far as getting gnome up and running, but I am still using vesa. Let me shut this down
and change it back to radeon to get the result you wanted.

Brian


----------



## codesweat (Nov 24, 2010)

No protocol specified
Can't open display :0


This is what I get when I typed the command above. Should I have typed something more?

Brian


----------



## adamk (Nov 24, 2010)

Hmmm.. Is X definitely running now?


----------



## codesweat (Nov 24, 2010)

*X*

When I did the DISPLAY query it was. I have made two xorg.conf files one called xorg.conf.radeon and another called xorg.conf.vesa and switch them out with xorg.conf whenever you suggest I do something. I am running in vesa mode again at the moment.
If I don't reply to your next message its because I passed out on you. I should have
been asleep yesterday (quite literally).

Whenever the "radeon" driver is specified I type startx and both screens go blank and then to
sleep. If I leave it like that and "enable_gnome=YES" it goes blank when gnome tries to do
it i'm assuming. I did it both ways though. I did startx then ssh from another machine and ran the query. Then just to make sure I rebooted with gnome enabled and when the screen went blank I went in and ran it again. Same results both times. Like I said above I am also loosing the ability to escape out of it even if just testing and in -retro mode. Its got me
stumped.

Brian

P.S.
I will definitely get back to you as soon as I wake up if I pass out. Ive been up a while.


----------



## adamk (Nov 24, 2010)

Unfortunately, my only suggestion would be to try a newer version of xf86-video-ati.  HD5xxx support is extremely new, and 6.13.0 is eight months old.  You can download 6.13.2 from here: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-ati/ 

Know how to compile it?

Adam


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 24, 2010)

codesweat said:
			
		

> For some reason the bios on this computer will not let me turn off the onboard video. It is also an ati. It doesn't show up in the xorg.conf file, and I haven't seen it referenced anywhere else I have looked but was wondering if it might be causing a problem.



Could be.  Check for a BIOS option to determine which card is chosen at startup.  Sometimes this is an "Init Graphics Card First: AGP/PCI" choice.  Please give a model number of the motherboard or system and what model of onboard video.



> I do have a cursor I can move around at boot.



That's really not clear.  Mouse pointer in console mode?  Text cursor?


----------



## codesweat (Nov 25, 2010)

*Ok back home and back to work on this*

Hey guys,

I'm going to try and compile the new driver. I use cc right? Ayways I'll also get the
id's the above poster asked for. Be back in a few.

Brian

Edit: Its a mouse cursor in console mode for clarification.


----------



## adamk (Nov 25, 2010)

While I can't be 100% certain, I doubt that the onboard GPU is posing any sort of problem.  Xorg doesn't even claim to see it:


```
(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:68b8:1682:2990 ATI Technologies Inc ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series [EG JUNIPER XT] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfe9e0000/131072, I/O @ 0x0000d000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
```

Brian, you'd download the driver, untar it, run [cmd=]./configure --prefix=/usr/local --with-xorg-module-dir=/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules && make[/cmd].  Then, as root or with sudo [cmd=]make install[/cmd].  I think it will compile without any problems, but if you run into errors, let me know.

Adam


----------



## codesweat (Nov 25, 2010)

*Maybe I don't know how to compile*

Ok I dl'd the latest build of the ATI driver, and ran autogen. Then I ran make its giving me this error at the end.



```
Making all in src
  CC     ati.lo
  CC     atimodule.lo
  CCLD   ati_drv.la
  CC     radeon_accel.lo
  CC     radeon_cursor.lo
  CC     radeon_legacy_memory.lo
  CC     radeon_driver.lo
In file included from radeon_atombios.h:151,
                 from radeon_driver.c:77:
./AtomBios/includes/CD_Common_Types.h:82: warning: ignoring #pragma warning 
./AtomBios/includes/CD_Common_Types.h:156: warning: ignoring #pragma warning 
  CC     radeon_video.lo
  CC     radeon_bios.lo
In file included from radeon_atombios.h:151,
                 from radeon_bios.c:42:
./AtomBios/includes/CD_Common_Types.h:82: warning: ignoring #pragma warning 
./AtomBios/includes/CD_Common_Types.h:156: warning: ignoring #pragma warning 
  CC     radeon_mm_i2c.lo
  CC     radeon_vip.lo
  CC     radeon_misc.lo
  CC     radeon_probe.lo
  CC     legacy_crtc.lo
In file included from radeon_atombios.h:151,
                 from legacy_crtc.c:48:
./AtomBios/includes/CD_Common_Types.h:82: warning: ignoring #pragma warning 
./AtomBios/includes/CD_Common_Types.h:156: warning: ignoring #pragma warning 
  CC     legacy_output.lo
In file included from radeon_atombios.h:151,
                 from legacy_output.c:49:
./AtomBios/includes/CD_Common_Types.h:82: warning: ignoring #pragma warning 
./AtomBios/includes/CD_Common_Types.h:156: warning: ignoring #pragma warning 
  CC     radeon_textured_video.lo
In file included from radeon_textured_video.c:148:
radeon_textured_videofuncs.c: In function 'RADEONPrepareTexturedVideoMMIO':
radeon_textured_videofuncs.c:96: warning: unused variable 'src_bo'
radeon_textured_videofuncs.c: In function 'R200PrepareTexturedVideoMMIO':
radeon_textured_videofuncs.c:553: warning: unused variable 'src_bo'
radeon_textured_videofuncs.c: In function 'R300PrepareTexturedVideoMMIO':
radeon_textured_videofuncs.c:1181: warning: unused variable 'src_bo'
radeon_textured_videofuncs.c: In function 'R500PrepareTexturedVideoMMIO':
radeon_textured_videofuncs.c:2663: warning: unused variable 'src_bo'
  CC     radeon_pm.lo
In file included from radeon_atombios.h:151,
                 from radeon_pm.c:39:
./AtomBios/includes/CD_Common_Types.h:82: warning: ignoring #pragma warning 
./AtomBios/includes/CD_Common_Types.h:156: warning: ignoring #pragma warning 
  CC     radeon_crtc.lo
In file included from radeon_atombios.h:151,
                 from radeon_crtc.c:701:
./AtomBios/includes/CD_Common_Types.h:82: warning: ignoring #pragma warning 
./AtomBios/includes/CD_Common_Types.h:156: warning: ignoring #pragma warning 
  CC     radeon_output.lo
In file included from radeon_atombios.h:151,
                 from radeon_output.c:50:
./AtomBios/includes/CD_Common_Types.h:82: warning: ignoring #pragma warning 
./AtomBios/includes/CD_Common_Types.h:156: warning: ignoring #pragma warning 
  CC     radeon_modes.lo
In file included from radeon_atombios.h:151,
                 from radeon_modes.c:51:
./AtomBios/includes/CD_Common_Types.h:82: warning: ignoring #pragma warning 
./AtomBios/includes/CD_Common_Types.h:156: warning: ignoring #pragma warning 
  CC     radeon_tv.lo
In file included from radeon_atombios.h:151,
                 from radeon_tv.c:26:
./AtomBios/includes/CD_Common_Types.h:82: warning: ignoring #pragma warning 
./AtomBios/includes/CD_Common_Types.h:156: warning: ignoring #pragma warning 
  CC     CD_Operations.lo
In file included from ./AtomBios/includes/Decoder.h:52,
                 from AtomBios/CD_Operations.c:47:
./AtomBios/includes/CD_Common_Types.h:82: warning: ignoring #pragma warning 
./AtomBios/includes/CD_Common_Types.h:156: warning: ignoring #pragma warning 
  CC     Decoder.lo
In file included from ./AtomBios/includes/Decoder.h:52,
                 from AtomBios/Decoder.c:45:
./AtomBios/includes/CD_Common_Types.h:82: warning: ignoring #pragma warning 
./AtomBios/includes/CD_Common_Types.h:156: warning: ignoring #pragma warning 
  CC     hwserv_drv.lo
In file included from ./AtomBios/includes/Decoder.h:52,
                 from AtomBios/hwserv_drv.c:44:
./AtomBios/includes/CD_Common_Types.h:82: warning: ignoring #pragma warning 
./AtomBios/includes/CD_Common_Types.h:156: warning: ignoring #pragma warning 
  CC     radeon_atombios.lo
In file included from radeon_atombios.h:151,
                 from radeon_atombios.c:34:
./AtomBios/includes/CD_Common_Types.h:82: warning: ignoring #pragma warning 
./AtomBios/includes/CD_Common_Types.h:156: warning: ignoring #pragma warning 
radeon_atombios.c: In function 'rhdAtomParseI2CRecord':
radeon_atombios.c:1596: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type
  CC     radeon_atomwrapper.lo
In file included from radeon_atomwrapper.c:33:
./AtomBios/includes/CD_Common_Types.h:82: warning: ignoring #pragma warning 
./AtomBios/includes/CD_Common_Types.h:156: warning: ignoring #pragma warning 
  CC     radeon_dri.lo
  CC     radeon_exa.lo
  CC     r600_exa.lo
r600_exa.c: In function 'R600SetAccelState':
r600_exa.c:182: warning: unused variable 'ret'
  CC     r6xx_accel.lo
r6xx_accel.c: In function 'r600_vb_no_space':
r6xx_accel.c:1286: error: 'accel_state' undeclared (first use in this function)
r6xx_accel.c:1286: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
r6xx_accel.c:1286: error: for each function it appears in.)
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/home/*******/src/testdriver/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/home/******/src/testdriver.
*** Error code 1
```

I'll try an earlier build. This was like five hours old.

Brian


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 25, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> Brian, you'd download the driver, untar it, run [cmd=]./configure --prefix=/usr/local --with-xorg-module-dir=/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules && make[/cmd].  Then, as root or with sudo [cmd=]make install[/cmd].  I think it will compile without any problems, but if you run into errors, let me know.



It's not hard to create a new port based on the existing xf86-video-ati, and then it can be handled the same as the other ports.

`# rsync -a /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati/ /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-devel/`
`# cd /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-devel/`
`# sed -i -e 's/6.13.0/6.13.2/g' Makefile`
`# make makesum`

Then just deinstall the old one and install the new.  Obviously this is experimental and may have plist errors.


----------



## codesweat (Nov 25, 2010)

Adam,

When trying to run ./configure i get an error. I'm assuming its becaused configure ends with the extension .ac  when I tried autogen.sh it tells me I need to update xorg-macros from 1.6 to 1.8 the newest one in the ports tree is 1.6. I'm looking for the updated version now. If I'm going down the wrong path let me know. 

Brian


----------



## codesweat (Nov 25, 2010)

*rsync?*

Wblock,

rsync isn't found. Am I missing something? If I am be semi verbose with me. I'm rusty.

Brian


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 25, 2010)

It's a port: net/rsync.  But you can replace rsync -a with cp -pR instead of installing rsync.


----------



## adamk (Nov 25, 2010)

codesweat said:
			
		

> Adam,
> 
> When trying to run ./configure i get an error. I'm assuming its becaused configure ends with the extension .ac  when I tried autogen.sh it tells me I need to update xorg-macros from 1.6 to 1.8 the newest one in the ports tree is 1.6. I'm looking for the updated version now. If I'm going down the wrong path let me know.
> 
> Brian



Oh, I forgot that you can't actually download specific releases via cgit, only snapshots of git branches.  You could try the actual released version of 6.13.2;

ftp://ftp.x.org/pub/individual/driver/xf86-video-ati-6.13.2.tar.bz2

That would at least give you an actual 'configure' file.  However, it may still require an updated version of xorg-macros.  I thought that the version in ports was new enough, but it's been a while since I've done this   You could grab util-macros from here:

ftp://ftp.x.org/pub/individual/util/

Adam


----------



## codesweat (Nov 25, 2010)

*Driver installed*

Ok I managed to get the new driver installed. Before I test it I didn't install it out of the ports directory. I did it out of the directory that it shows above. Does it replace the regular radeon driver when I did "make install"  this was the output.



```
test -z "/usr/local/share/man/man4" || .././install-sh -c -d "/usr/local/share/man/man4"
 /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 ati.4 radeon.4 '/usr/local/share/man/man4'
Making clean in man
test -z "ati.4 radeon.4" || rm -f ati.4 radeon.4
rm -rf .libs _libs
rm -f *.lo
Making clean in src
test -z "ati_drv.la" || rm -f ati_drv.la
rm -f "./so_locations"
rm -rf .libs _libs
test -z "radeon_drv.la" || rm -f radeon_drv.la
rm -f "./so_locations"
test -z "theatre200_drv.la" || rm -f theatre200_drv.la
rm -f "./so_locations"
test -z "theatre_detect_drv.la" || rm -f theatre_detect_drv.la
rm -f "./so_locations"
test -z "theatre_drv.la" || rm -f theatre_drv.la
rm -f "./so_locations"
rm -f *.o
rm -f *.lo
Making clean in .
rm -rf .libs _libs
rm -f *.lo
```
Do I just specify "radeon" in xorg.conf? Getting above my head here.

Brian


----------



## codesweat (Nov 25, 2010)

*EUREKA....kinda*

The new driver worked!!!!! However, my second monitor wouldn't display right when I extended my display. I set virtual space in xorg.conf to fix that. Its still got some bars in it so I am going to add the second monitor to my xorg.conf and make sure the refresh rates are right. It detects it in gnome but when I run configure it doesn't detect it. Hopefully that will work. Also if I try to ctrl_alt_f1 both screens go blank and now just the second monitor goes to sleep. I can live with that if I can get the extended desktop working.  I'm pretty sure this is almost SOLVED, well if we are talking about the original problem it is SOLVED.

Thanks guys for all your help.

Brian


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 25, 2010)

If we could get an eureka on post formatting that would be nice too ..


----------



## codesweat (Nov 26, 2010)

*Eureka*

Dutch,

Thank you for the pointer to your post formatting. I appreciate all the help you guys give when I do have problems and can't find it through searching (or get tired of searching.) In short everyones been great. Now that said..


Seems like you spend an awful lot of time on these forums. Lets face it you have helped more people than I ever will. I noticed the "Do not PM me with FreeBSD questions. I do not work here" on your signature. 6,999 posts since you joined just over two years ago (according to your profile) is impressive. Don't waste number 7000 on me. I couldn't post 10 times a day for two years on anything. Nothing keeps my attention that long. I'm guessing you weren't exactly planning on being super moderator when you joined, or the fact that your posts seem to get more cranky by the day. Since you can just erase this anyway why don't you do yourself a favor. Take a break man, You deserve it.

Brian


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm honored.


----------

